# One of the most disturbing news stories I have ever seen...



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

A woman stuck on the toilet....

Sounds dumb, but watch and find out how...

shoot, I lost the link. I will post it in a bit.

news video: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/03/13/marshall.stuck.on.toilet.new.kwch?iref=videosearch">http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/200 ... ideosearch</a><!-- m -->

article: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/03/13/woman.in.bathroom.ap/index.html">http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/03/13/woman. ... index.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 13, 2008)

lol i saw that on the news last night. she sat there for 2 years


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## COWHER (Mar 13, 2008)

kinda lost the funny along with the link :shfo :morn


----------



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry...I guess I kinda ruined that one by not posting the link right away...anyway, it's up there now.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 13, 2008)

I still don't know how?? Why was she in the bathroom for two years?


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I still don't know how?? Why was she in the bathroom for two years?



A phobia.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds to me like someone had some bad chili.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 14, 2008)

bige85tegu said:


> Sounds to me like someone had some bad chili.


LMAO :app


----------

